# Police accuse pair of tossing old tires



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

In this one case they got lucky to catch the tire dumpers. We need to keep vigilant in all counties.


Police accuse pair of tossing old tires

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/index.ssf?/base/news-2/1138447022289060.xml&coll=6

Saturday, January 28, 2006 By Nate Reens The Grand Rapids Press

BALDWIN -- Two Howard City men arrested Friday while allegedly pitching 89 tires into Lake County roadside ditches may be responsible for dumping up to 10,000 tires throughout West Michigan, Sheriff Robert Hilts said. 

The men, a 25-year-old and 64-year-old whose names were not released pending arraignment, have confessed to tossing about 400 tires in Lake County ditches and other illegal dumpings in Newaygo County, Hilts said. 

Police believe the suspects may have tread more ground, disposing of tires along roads in seven counties, including Kent, Montcalm and Mecosta.

The men, who are in the Lake County Jail, allegedly approached small-business owners and charged them $3 each to dispose of tires, less than the $5 it generally costs to legally get rid of them at a landfill or recycling company. The business owners believed the tires were disposed of properly. 

"They've been making a killing," Hilts said of the suspects. "This is all pure profit for them because they're not paying to get rid of them. They're just dumping them wherever they can find unpopulated areas." 

Hilts said the men were arrested alongside a rural road after a corrections officer leaving for work spotted them about 6:30 a.m. and called sheriff's officials. 

"You can only go so long doing this and not have someone see it," Hilts said. "We're hoping to clear all this up." 

Area road commissions earlier this month joined to offer a $4,000 reward for information leading to an arrest. Montcalm County Road Commission Managing Director Randy Stearns said his agency has spent $10,000 collecting up to 3,000 tires in recent weeks. 

Stearns hopes this ends problems with tires, which can be health and safety hazards when they become breeding grounds for mosquitoes. 

"This has kept someone really busy, going all around doing this, and it's getting too expensive for all of us to clean it up," he said. "We're hoping to get some of the money back (in court-ordered restitution)." 

Kent County investigators will see if the suspects are linked to dumpings here, as Hilts believes. Sgt. Roger Parent isn't jumping to that conclusion yet. 

"That's a long way to drive to come this far down and spread some tires out," Parent said. "I don't think we're prepared to say these two people are responsible for all these counties involved unless they have some big operation.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

"Along way to spread some tires out." What makes them think they drove there to only dispose of them. Most likely they bought in the area they disposed of them in-regardless of where they lived. Entrepreneurs.

Not a whole lot different than the fellow that is some S of Traverse City that burned up many thousand a few years ago. He collected from someone and was supposed to dispose of them. Instead the tires "caught" fire and taxpayers sucked for a bundle to put them out.


----------



## Ron A (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank Goodness these MORONS are finally caught!! I Hope the Judge HANGS the SORRY B**#%&S!!
They left a mess in our area of northern Newaygo County last fall.The DNR was contacted. We`re still waiting for the tires to be picked up.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

The judgement should be that the are fined..and made to clean up all the tires they dumped....I am willing to supervise them doing this work...only I want to "CARRY MY 12 GA. SHOTGUN" just in case I happen to see a rabbit or 'SUMPTIN" running away...:evil:


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
June 7, 2006

Contact: Robert McCann (517) 241-7397

Guilty Plea for Tire Dumping Case

A cooperative effort between the Department of Environmental Quality and state, county, and local law enforcement has led to the sentencing of a Howard City man in connection with illegally dumping scrap tires in the West Michigan area. Larry Bock pled guilty in the 64B District Court in Montcalm County to a felony charge of Larceny-False Pretenses and to the dumping of scrap tires. Mr. Bock was sentenced on May 18, 2006, to six months in jail and five years probation and was ordered to pay $35,113.91 in restitution, fines, and costs and serve 100 hours of community service.

"Illegally dumped scrap tires pose threats to the environment, public health, and the well-being of a community," said DEQ Director Steven E. Chester. "We must ensure that those who would put our state at risk are held accountable for their actions."

The investigation, under the lead of the Lakeview Post of the Michigan State Police, began following multiple complaints of tire dumping in a five-county area. Surveillance was conducted using the pooled resources of the law enforcement agencies involved, and on January 27, 2006, three suspects were stopped and arrested in Lake County and charged with illegally dumping scrap tires.

Further investigation revealed that the owner of the business, Mr. Bock, had legally collected over 25,000 scrap tires under a valid scrap tire hauler registration, but according to records had only disposed of 4,700 of those tires through legal means. A large percentage of the remaining tires were being illegally dumped along the roadside.

Mr. Bock received over $44,000 from tire retailers and others using his services, under the false pretense that they were being disposed of in a legal manner.

Scrap tires can serve as a breeding ground for mosquitoes, largely because of the standing rain water and snow melt that collects in whole tires. These mosquitoes can carry and transmit numerous diseases, including West Nile Virus.


----------



## WeakSpring (Feb 28, 2003)

YES!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

So his fine is about eaqual to his net "profit" from charging the tire shops to haul them away.

I have seen the rubbery part of tires ground up and applied at a playground as mulch. Have to find more uses for all kinds of stuff and tires are only a tip of the iceberg.


----------

